# Fretboard Scratches(Terrible Workshop)



## 7TheWayToHeaven (Aug 10, 2011)

So a couple weeks ago I picked up a RG7620 neck and body. I recently managed to acquire a bridge and pickups and decided to assemble it and realized I sucked at soldering.

What I had was a neck attached to the body with only the pickups and bridge that needed transferring so I took it to a workshop that does guitar repairs and such.

What I got back yesterday was a guitar with really ugly scratches against the grain on the fretboard around the 15th fret.

I was shocked and asked how did this happen and they claimed that I used screws that were too long to mount the neck to the body and it protruded from the fretboard and had to be sanded down. 

Now this is a little suspicious to me, as I know that when I attached the neck to the body myself there was absolutely NO protrusion whatsoever. Either way I knew I didn't want to leave my guitar there any longer and paid for his 'work'(which costed even more for his 'repair') and left promptly.

Other little tidbits of his 'repair' include a pickup selector wired the opposite direction with the bridge and neck positions being reversed. I also found metal dust sticking to the pickup pole pieces which probably indicates he somehow sanded my fretwires too while sanding the fretboard. Needless to say I won't ever be going back there.

So is there any way I can repair the scratch marks on the fretboard? It looks like he sanded against the grain but doesn't look too deep. Should I try sanding upwards with 1000 grit sandpaper?


----------



## JamesM (Aug 10, 2011)

Pictures..?


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 11, 2011)

^

We need pictures!


----------



## silent_k (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't own an RG7620 but looking at pictures online, it appears the neck doesn't join the body until the 19th fret, so if the scratches are around the 15th, overlong neck mounting screws doesn't make sense as an explanation. Did you ask for any fretwork or was this strictly an electronics job? I had a neck returned to me once with gouges on either side of almost every fret where he wasn't paying attention to his use of the rounding file -- one of the inspirations for learning to do fret, repair, and build work myself. But unless you asked for fretwork there's no reason why files or other tools that could make deep scratches should have been near your neck.

+1 to pix suggestions -- depending on how deep the scratches are you may be able to sand them back using a small, flat object to wrap the sandpaper around.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 11, 2011)

I say scallop the upper frets.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Aug 11, 2011)

I've fixed some fretboard scratches using 0000 grade steel wool. They're still there, but much less noticeable, and you can't really feel them.


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 11, 2011)

Get your money back first.


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 11, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Get your money back first.



This ^


----------



## 3amsleep (Aug 11, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Get your money back first.



this ^

Also tell us what workshop is it, and in what city/country.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 11, 2011)

my first screw attach at the 19th/20th. and its a 7620 with aanj so the other front screw comes out around 21/22. hes lying homie


----------



## JamesM (Aug 11, 2011)

^Zackly what I was gonna say.


----------



## 7TheWayToHeaven (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah my mistake, the scratches are on the 19th fret. After looking at the screws at the back, I realized one of the screws is in deeper than the others. How is this possible? Unless the ferrule they're using is way too small. I'll take a pic of that soon, unfortunately I can't take a decent enough pic of the scratches as my camera phone sucks. I can't really ask for my money back because they claim the screw I provided them is too long and I can't prove otherwise.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 11, 2011)

They could have misplaced the bushing, in which case, they dun fucked up. You can prove that the bushing is missing.


----------



## 7TheWayToHeaven (Aug 12, 2011)

Alright here are some pics, theres a deep scratch on the fretboard in the first but the sanding marks aren't so clear with my camera phone.

Does one of the screws look a little too deep in the 2nd pic or is it just me?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 12, 2011)

^they scratched it...no way around it


----------



## demonx (Aug 13, 2011)

For the fretboard scratches - 

Simply get a razor blade - hold it at a 90 degree angle from the board, running the same direction as the fret wire.

Scrape it really quickly from fret wire to fretwire left and right. It'll look like new in seconds. In fact it'll look so good you'll then do all your frets.

Hope this helps.

EDIT: before you do this, give all your frets a scrub with steel wool - looks like they could use it!

Cheers


----------



## JamesM (Aug 13, 2011)

^Yeah, I don't know about that...


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Aug 13, 2011)

your neck screws look fine... i have owned many RGs in my life w/the AANJ... and the screw closest to the nut always looks a little deeper than the others...

your neck is fine and so are the screws.... now your tech on the other hand, he clearly fucked up and lied to you in hopes that he could make you feel like it was the guitars fault... id never go back there ever again...

also... spend time in the tech section www.ibanezrules.com and learn how to setup your own guitar... it will save you a lot bullshit, time and money


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 16, 2011)

^ Truth.

I set up and maintain my own guitars, and don't bring it to any techs unless it's a major wiring problem! Saves money and time like you won't believe!

P.S. Just realised that you're in Singapore - we have shitty techs in Malaysia too! That should explain the DIY attitude I have.


----------



## AVH (Aug 16, 2011)

Ugh..I hate when shit like this happens - bad tech's that do no good to our profession.

And would it have killed him to clean those clearly oxidised frets, jeez, it would only take 10 minutes, tops.

Sorry to hear about your issues...if you were anywhere near me I would fix you up completely in a heartbeat.


----------



## avenger (Aug 16, 2011)

Would the fretboard not have CRACKED if a screw went through it? I am confused to how a screw on the back of the guitar scratched the front of your fretboard. 

I'd go back and complain.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 16, 2011)

Dendroaspis said:


> Ugh..I hate when shit like this happens - bad tech's that do no good to our profession.
> 
> And would it have killed him to clean those clearly oxidised frets, jeez, it would only take 10 minutes, tops.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your issues...if you were anywhere near me I would fix you up completely in a heartbeat.



Man, after seeing your work with Mortens Roter, I'd love to move to Oslo just to have your skills at my disposal.


----------



## apiss (Aug 16, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> ..we have shitty techs in Malaysia too!



QFT. Shitty techs - how do they work?


----------

